

Ask HN:  Is there an easy way to post to Facebook as you can to twitter? - amichail

With twitter, it's as simple as this:<p>http://twitter.com/home?status=hello+there<p>Is there something like that for Facebook?
======
Shamiq
Bookmarklet for Sharing on Facebook (I guess that one is FF specific):

    
    
      javascript:var%20d=document,f='http://www.facebook.com/share,l=d.location,e=encodeURIComponent,p=.php?src=bm&v=4&i=1255717032&u=+e(l.href)+&t=+e(d.title);1;try{if%20(!/^(.*\.)?facebook\.[^.]*$/.test(l.host))throw(0);share_internal_bookmarklet(p)}catch(z)%20{a=function()%20{if%20(!window.open(f+'r'+p,'sharer','toolbar=0,status=0,resizable=1,width=626,height=436'))l.href=f+p};if%20(/Firefox/.test(navigator.userAgent))setTimeout(a,0);else{a()}}void(0)

~~~
amichail
How do you share a url with an arbitrary message?

[http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?u=<url](http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?u=<url)
to share>&t=<title of content>

I tried changing the title above but Facebook ignores my change.

~~~
Shamiq
Clicking the little bookmarklet in my browser pops up a window that allows me
to add a message. I would say make the bookmarklet, click it, then see what
message it sends to the server.

